# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Tadpole ID and care help needed

## BornSlippy

Hi,sorry if I posted this in the wrong forum, please move if so. So Im trying to raise some tadpoles I found in a very shallow concrete ditch at the side of a road just outside Hanoi in Vietnam. It was a fairly rural area, though on a very busy road. The spawn was in small rafts and the tadpoles are tiny, only a few mm long. The problem is though they dont seem interested in food. They swim slowly about the water column like small fish and dont hang onto things like all other tadpoles Ive kept. Ive tried feeding with blanched veg and fish pellets. Could they be filter feeders? If so what is best to feed them? Pics attached but I can get better if needed. Thanks.

----------


## Cathy

Hmmmm! Interesting! Can't tell you what they are but maybe try fish flakes instead of pellets??? If you've decided to keep trying to raise them... let us know how it goes! Keep us updated!

----------

